# MotorTrend article and 61 photo gallery.



## Ryanwins (Mar 31, 2016)

http://www.motortrend.com/news/tesla-model-3-behind-the-scenes/


----------



## Gman (Apr 12, 2016)

So damn sexy! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

